# Sessions pants for big guys



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm looking at some pants from sessions and I know they normally run baggy. For those of you big guys who wear sessions can you chime in on the lower portion of the pants? I tried on a pair of burton pants in XL and the bottom of the pant legs where your feet come out were so huge that they looked like it could cover my whole snowboard boot. The burton pants were way too baggy at the bottom but perfect everywhere else.

Can anyone chime in? I searched all over the forum and couldn't find anything. Any help would be much appreciated. Also if you could comment on the quality of your sessions gear that would be great also. I couldn't find too many reviews online as well.

thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/12177-sessions-pants-big-guys.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-equipment-talk/12177-sessions-pants-big-guys.html


Sorry didnt mean to cross post. Mod's, please remove this thread.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a 36 waist and usually wear a L in most pants, but had to go with an XL in the Sessions pants. I think I ordered them from SAC or WM and the size chart said a 36 was a M. So I ordered a M and that wasn't happening. Long story short, I ended up with the XL and they fit fine. The thigh/quad area was the problem for me...the Sessions pants seem to be made for small thigh people. The North Face, Burton, and Special Blend pants I have do not have the small thigh issue. 


And yes, the bottom of the Sessions pants are huge, almost like bell-bottoms. :laugh:


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

sessions has different fits i.e. baggy or tight


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

These were supposed to be "baggy fit", that is what threw me when the sizes didn't work according to the size chart.


----------

